# newbe here



## martin26e (Nov 21, 2010)

hi all was diagnosed type 2 diabetic and haveing gout on tuesday got to see the dn on the 25th for the first time im a bit in shock about being diabetic as the only signs were tingling in the fingers and hands. im am about 3 stone over weight. also sufer from very bad back problems. i have been looking at what i can replace my snacks with as i have a sweet tooth and like my crisps alot .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Martin, welcome to the forum  I think everyone finds it a shock as the symptoms of diabetes can often be overlooked - the good news is that, now you are diagnosed you are in a position to tackle it and make big improvements to your health. Have a look at the links in this thread:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

The books on GL Diet are very good and will help you decide on the best foods to eat to help manage your blood sugar levels, and the Gretchen Becker book will help put everything in perspective.

If you have any questions, please ask and we will endeavour to answer them for you - nothing is 'silly'!


----------



## Steff (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Martin welcome to the forum i wish you luck on the 25th, if you have a good luck around at some threads you will soon feel part of the family lol.Have a look on amazon for a book called  type 2 diabetes-the first year by Gretchen Becker it will really help you alot x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Martin welcome to the site. The books that have been recommended are really good and have helped me over the last few months 

My replacement for crisps were wotsits or quavers.

and if I really need something sweet I have a lowfat yoghurt with some fresh fruit..................if I really need some choclate I have  a treat size packet of choclate buttons (75 calories per packet)


----------



## martin26e (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you all for the warm welcome. as i need to lose weight i was looking at going the low carb route


----------



## donnarob (Nov 22, 2010)

*Donnarob*

Hi Martin 

Welcome to the site.  I was only diagnosed last week and have gleaned so much information from here.  I've been advised to take baby steps but have been cutting down on carbs and trying to get my main source from vegetables.  Good luck!

Donna


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Martin. 

Does your bad back prevent you from exercising regularly? If you can get out on a daily basis for a 30min walk or so, you should find that'll do you wonders for your bg control and weight loss.

Failing that, I think swimming could be an option?

Andy


----------



## martin26e (Nov 22, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum, Martin.
> 
> Does your bad back prevent you from exercising regularly? If you can get out on a daily basis for a 30min walk or so, you should find that'll do you wonders for your bg control and weight loss.
> 
> ...


yep my back does't help me when it comes to exercising. walking was fine till 5 weeks ago when i woke up in pain in my right knee now found out i have gout in that knee so five to ten min's of walking and it gives me hell. i was looking at getting a exercise bike as it would be low inpact.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2010)

martin26e said:


> yep my back does't help me when it comes to exercising. walking was fine till 5 weeks ago when i woke up in pain in my right knee now found out i have gout in that knee so five to ten min's of walking and it gives me hell. i was looking at getting a exercise bike as it would be low inpact.



The exercise bike sounds good. 

I decided to go for a rowing machine (I already have a real bike, so an exercise bike felt a little silly!). I have had loads of use out of it so far and it's really helped me.

I hope the gout gets kicked into to touch soon.


----------



## donnarob (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

As you are aware, I live in Norway and as the snow gets deeper and the weather becomes more inclement, it becomes almost impossible to walk the dogs as it's like taking 10 steps forward and 20 back.  Luckily, we've got a big garden and our collie crosses run laps round it! 

We've bought an exercise bike and I've started doing 10 minute bursts 3 x per day.  My blood glucose really dips when I do exercise and this encourages me. 

Good luck with the weight loss. 

Donna x


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome Martin.  I've found lots of excellent advice on here for practically every aspect of diabetes and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## martin26e (Nov 25, 2010)

well went to see the db to day found out my last bg test was 7.9 and the doctor wanted to do another bg test so have to want another week to find out for sure as he thinks im abit young to have it at 32 yrs old. im starting to feel like a pin coushion


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

martin26e said:


> well went to see the db to day found out my last bg test was 7.9 and the doctor wanted to do another bg test so have to want another week to find out for sure as he thinks im abit young to have it at 32 yrs old. im starting to feel like a pin coushion



Hi Martin i was diagnosed when 26 so dont think your the youngest in here lol.I hope the bg test goes ok, 7.9 is not that bad in my opinion some peoples first BG results were way up in the teens.


----------



## martin26e (Nov 25, 2010)

i dont think this doctor knows what hes doing he cant make up is mind on what test's to run as to day they wanted to run a test on my iron levels, liver function, and bg


----------



## martin26e (Dec 3, 2010)

just been and seen the doc again and i do have typre 2 diabetes my bg was 8.1 this time  and high'ish iron  levels at 420  and have been put on simvastatin  for high cholesterol it was 8.4 and my liver is not working as it should will find out more after the ultrasound on the 13th


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 3, 2010)

martin26e said:


> just been and seen the doc again and i do have typre 2 diabetes my bg was 8.1 this time  and high'ish iron  levels at 420  and have been put on simvastatin  for high cholesterol it was 8.4 and my liver is not working as it should will find out more after the ultrasound on the 13th



When I was diagnosed, my liver was misbehaving too. It turned out that it was a non-alcoholic induced fatty liver. My changed lifestyle and weight loss has meant that it is no longer misbehaving and the fatty deposits were no longer visible on the last scan I had. So, if the scan shows this for you too, then take heart from the fact that there's something you can do about it.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Martin, welcome to the forum.  This is a fantastic place for help and support


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

*Bg Levels*

Hi Martin 
     Iwas diagnosed with Type1 4 wks ago rushed into hospital with Bg Level of 47.8 I have been doctors 4 times in 27yrs What a shock mind you i did feel pretty ill at the time. 4 injections a day and steady levels nowbetween 4-7 there is only one way and that is the right way. This sight has helped me no end. welcome to the what looks like a great family.


----------

